# Mini Taurus'



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

The one on the left and bottom 3 pics are my tournament slingshot for this year...

The three on the right are 3d printed using a next gen printer that uses powdered nylon and heat to make the model, super nice (and expensive) machine. All three are made from a 3d scan of my tourny slingshot from the SEST last year, so they all have the same grip (exactly) but each with different forks... a TTF only, an OTT only and a looped tubes fork.

The one on the left is made from the same template but has one extra layer of thickness... Makes it super comfy for holding and shooting but because it's so thick, it's not exactly pocketable...

Anyway, we'll be offering a special deal on the Mini Taurus set when they come out in a couple months.... All three for $29.95

I got a good deal on the machining, which is in the beginning stages now, so we'll be passing it along!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Think those look better than the reg ones.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Looks like a great deal.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

That OTT Taurus is awesome.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks good Bill.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Those are stunning


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys!

I just got off the phone with the mold makers and they've got a couple small things ahead me due to the Chinese New Year national vacation, and just getting back.... But it's looking good for these to be available for and by the ECST

I anticipate these to be very popular... They're an 85% version of the regular Taurus and snug up in the hand like they're an extension.... Super comfortable to shoot for extended periods, yet pocketable at the same time.... this design is my current favorite and it's hard for me to see anything that really needs to be improved in the design.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Awesome! They will definitely be popular. How wide is the TTF version going to be?

Maybe down the road you could consider a Mini Taurus TTF version that also accepts your ProClips!

Looking forward to trying these!


----------



## romeomajk (Aug 12, 2014)

Wow simply amasing! Tried to replicate your design in plywood. I'm probably way off as I used my PPMG+ as a rough template.. But it feels so good in the hand that I must have come somewhat close at least. What material did you use for your competition forks?









Skickat från min H8324 via Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

The tourny one is made from 1/2" and 3/4" ballistic G10 with desert ironwood and titanium tube for pins.

The outside width of the TTF is 3 3/16" or a shade over 80mm

Picture is from one of the prototype mini Taurus'


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

What about making a thumb support mini Taurus? We "thumbies" are quite neglected in the Slingshot world.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool, great looking frames. looking forward to their availability.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome looking frames!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Those look awesome


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Those look awesome.
I will be checkimg these out for sure.

Looks a bit wide for us small handed folk... but you bear claw people need frames, too.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

MakoPat said:


> Those look awesome.
> I will be checkimg these out for sure.
> 
> Looks a bit wide for us small handed folk... but you bear claw people need frames, too.


Check his measurements about 6 posts above. The pinch width is only about 2" and the outside fork width is 3 3/16". It's a narrow frame and if those sizes are correct it should be good for normal-smallish hands.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks Bill :thumbsup:

Now I'm interested.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Ordo said:


> What about making a thumb support mini Taurus? We "thumbies" are quite neglected in the Slingshot world.


I'm not quite sure what you're asking for.... do you mean a thumb support like the one below?










Because if so, then the thumb support would have to be in a different position... possibly below the fork, like the picture below:










And if that is the case... then I'm not sure how you could get it all to mesh together properly... it'd probably look like some sort of a Rube Goldberg device after all is said and done.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Kalevala said:


> Thanks Bill :thumbsup:
> 
> Now I'm interested.


Actually, I think these will be right up your alley.... I'll tell you what, I have three TTF prototypes printed up... I need two for reference, demos and shooting for my own purposes... So I find myself with one extra...

If you PM me your address, I'll send one of the printed mini Taurus' to you to play with, in the meantime before they're available to the general public.


----------



## vwgerald (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm definitely getting one of these when they become available!!!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Bill Hays said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Bill :thumbsup:
> ...


Thank You so much Bill :banana:

This is better than Christmas :headbang:


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Kalevala gets all the toys!

Well, he certainly deserve them...


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Awesome!! Mark me down for some Mr bill


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> Awesome!! Mark me down for some Mr bill


You got it Man!

I can see these types of slingshot fitting your style, perfectly!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Very nice!! .. ! Low forks ott ... bet they shoot great ! .. nice work on these ! ... oh ya .. I took your advice and got some polycarbonate to expierment with .. thanks for that .. I will also he grabbing a vendors ticket this coming week 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Ordo said:


> Kalevala gets all the toys!
> 
> Well, he certainly deserve them...


What he does is get out and shoot... no matter the weather or temperature.... it's kind of awesome, and more than a little inspiring. Especially for guys like me who wimp out and take a day off if the temperature gets below comfort level...

I know I've got Viking blood in my veins... and I've even lived up North in the cold and somehow seemed to enjoy it at the time... but when you live in a temperate climate for long enough... it sure can soften you up!

So Kalevala gets the nod!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Very nice!! .. ! Low forks ott ... bet they shoot great ! .. nice work on these ! ... oh ya .. I took your advice and got some polycarbonate to expierment with .. thanks for that .. I will also he grabbing a vendors ticket this coming week
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Way to go Man!

I'll definitely be looking to get a little somethin' somethin' from you...


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Wait, the set of all 3 slingshots for $29.95 or $29.95 for each?


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Bill Hays said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice!! .. ! Low forks ott ... bet they shoot great ! .. nice work on these ! ... oh ya .. I took your advice and got some polycarbonate to expierment with .. thanks for that .. I will also he grabbing a vendors ticket this coming week
> ...


 you got it Bill! Same for you man .. I'd like to try a couple of those Taurus also .. we will work it out !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

stevekt said:


> Wait, the set of all 3 slingshots for $29.95 or $29.95 for each?


Looking at doing the set of 3 for $29.95 total

That way a person can experiment with each fork type and different aiming/shooting perspective on a fork that was actually designed for that use... It's a more fair way of comparing TTF against OTT against Looped Tubes, than if you use a Universal Fork.

Because although a Universal Fork is far and away the strongest, most durable and most versatile, can shoot with anything fork... it's not really exactly the same as using a style specific fork like these are... In fact once you experience the real difference between the styles, especially using the exact same super ergo grip... it'll probably make you like one over the others quite a bit and cause you to become a lot more selective in your preferences.

In other words... after using these you'll probably gravitate towards TTF or OTT or looped tubes specifically and know exactly what you want on your future slingshots, no guessing... you'll know exactly what you want.... and as a more advanced shooter, that is an advantage... you can devote your time and energy in using what works best for you exactly and not using a compromise slingshot.

And that's the thing.... I invented the Universal Fork, and it's the best "all around" solution... but it's still not quite as good as a style specific fork, when that style, whether it be TTF, OTT or Looped Tubes is your favorite.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> > Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> ...


Tell you what, send your address to Daranda at [email protected] and I'll send you one of the 3D printed OTT Taurus'.... I have 3, and only need 2, so you're welcome to the spare!


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Now that is an incredible deal. I was prepared and willing to pay $29 for one. Please post something here when the deal goes live. ????


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Bill Hays said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > Bill Hays said:
> ...


U dont gotta do that man ... but I do appreciate that .. I will go ahead and do that .. and i will send something your way  ... thanks alot man !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

i say again, COOL. can hardly wait for these to be available. been wanting a taurus for some time.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Bill Hays said:


> Ordo said:
> 
> 
> > Kalevala gets all the toys!
> ...


YEAH :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Bill Hays said:


> Looking at doing the set of 3 for $29.95 total


That is awesome :banana:


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Look great


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Looking forward to these being available and trying them they look fantastic

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

James West said:


> Look great


I'd like to see what you can do with one as well... If you'll send your address etc. to Daranda at [email protected] I'll send you one of the two remaining 3D printed OTT ones. The last one and the original prototype I really do need to keep though.



PrideProducts said:


> Looking forward to these being available and trying them they look fantastic
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


Thanks Lewis!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Kalevala said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> > Ordo said:
> ...


This waiting is so painful...

Last tracking action CHICAGO IL INTERNATIONAL DISTRIBUTION CENTER on March 7.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Kalevala said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > Bill Hays said:
> ...


Man did you ever get "lucky", I've had things go through Chicago and take up to two or three weeks longer... both coming and going.

Chicago is one of the hubs where random packages are _thoroughly_ examined by x-ray and then opened and looked at to try and figure it out...

Who knows, maybe the shape of the Taurus was enough to trigger a more in depth look... and when that happens, it's anybody's guess.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Bill Hays said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > Kalevala said:
> ...


Usually it takes ten days from USA to Finland, if finnish customs don't want tax or other payments.

Hopefully it comes from Chicago before my week off from work starts.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

No tracking after Chicago, but package arrived today :banana:









Thank You so much Bill :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice !!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Kalevala said:


> No tracking after Chicago, but package arrived today :banana:
> IMG_1506.jpg
> 
> Thank You so much Bill :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


I think I might be in love lol


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Kalevala said:


> No tracking after Chicago, but package arrived today :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!

Looking forward to seeing you put it through it's paces


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

Another toy I need to have 

Enviado desde mi VTR-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Wasn’t there a Carly Simon song about anticipation? Maybe 1971 or so ?


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Count me in, also. And my regards to you & the Mrs...


----------

